# Vertical vivarium 48cmx35cmx70cm



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

I started this vivarium on 30th March 2008,

*Equipment*
Misting system BIOM
Light 2x36W Dulux L Reflekta
Vivarium controller DIY

*Plants*
_Neoregelia lilliputiana _3x
_Vriesea racinae _2x
_Racinae crispa _1x
_Neoregelia tarapotoensis _3x
_Pleurothalis_ 2x
_Microgramma vaccinifolium _
_Microgramma squamulosa _
etc

*Animals*
_Ranitomeya uakarii _3x


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

Picture of vivarium on 30th March 2008


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 25, 2007)

Gorgeous! Very nice aesthetic. I really like it. Can't wait to see how it grows in.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

awsome tank, what are you housing in there?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice tank, whats the substrate peat brick?


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, the substrate is made of the peat brick.


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Very nice tank! Wish we could get reasonably priced peat brick (if at all) here...

Julio:


> Animals
> Ranitomeya uakarii 3x


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

My _Ranitomeya uakarii_-s


----------



## spiderman43 (Jun 4, 2008)

those vivs are amazing! I would be proud to have those in my collection! :lol:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet little frogs!!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Very tall and skinny I like it a lot! The frog looks nice too


----------



## Turtlestork (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I'm pretty sure u should lock ur doors at night because I feel like coming voer and stealing it! Ha it is just so amazing! I love those kind of vivs. Very natural, yet straight-edged and modern with the black base and canopy. I like it when a tank looks like you just cut a chunk out of the environment you are trying to recreate.


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

very very nice. Do you have any pictures of the construction? Ventilation? Is the top sealed with a piece of glass with eggcrate light diffusion material sitting on top of that? It looks like the access panel on the side is glass that slides in a channel?

looks very clean and unobstructed, very well done.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

New photo of the my vivarium


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

That has grown it great. Good looking viv, I like how it fits right into that corner.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well grown, do you have a screen on top to keep the frogs from climbing out, love the green carpet on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks really good! How are the frogs doing in there? Any breeding?

Cheers,


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

Julio said:


> well grown, do you have a screen on top to keep the frogs from climbing out, love the green carpet on the bottom of the tank.


Yes, I have screen on the top to keep the fruitflies from going out.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

afterdark said:


> Looks really good! How are the frogs doing in there? Any breeding?
> 
> Cheers,


I have 3 Ranitomeya uakarii in this vivarium.










No breeding until now.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

frogs look even better now!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Is that a Male?



Bojan said:


> I have 3 Ranitomeya uakarii in this vivarium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Very Nice! I am wondering how you did the ground level. I presume you used peat bricks, which allowed the moss growth and the water to be at the same level as the substrate..?


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, I used peat bricks.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Too bad you didn't enter your tank in the contest!!! Wonderful job!!!!!! Colleen


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Bojan well done with the Viv, it looks so amazing, one of the best.
It looks like its a wall hung viv, how did you attach it to the wall, love the idea.


Bojan said:


> I started this vivarium on 30th March 2008,
> 
> *Equipment*
> Misting system BIOM
> ...


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

I have small cabinet under vivarium, which is acctually stand fot the vivarium. Cabinet is attached in the wall with 2 screws.

Inside of the cabinet are: container for RO water, pump for rain system and vivarium controller.


----------



## Mikro62 (Dec 8, 2007)

Awesome tank


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

WOW! It has grown in beautifully and the frogs are gorgeous. That is a true masterpiece. I could not tell what you used for the background but it is very nice. Do you have any other enclosures? Thanks for showing the initial and grown in shots, and of course the frogs too!


----------



## redplanetdarts (Mar 22, 2009)

amazing tank ,its so beautiful I just want to ask is that peat brick
doesn t crumble under water? How long can last?
anyway svaka cast majstore .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

some controller, what kind is it and can you post some more info on it?


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

damn, what a sexy, sweet setup. I think I'd be allowed more vivs if mine looked anything like that. Love the wall mounted cabinet and hidden controller. Great job!!!


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cheers Bojan for your reply mate, love it the way u did it, your giving me idea to do one lol. lol i can feel another viv comming on 


Bojan said:


> I have small cabinet under vivarium, which is acctually stand fot the vivarium. Cabinet is attached in the wall with 2 screws.
> 
> Inside of the cabinet are: container for RO water, pump for rain system and vivarium controller.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

Julio said:


> some controller, what kind is it and can you post some more info on it?


My solution for Vivarium controller is based on Conrad C-Control I Station 2, but I made DIY:
adapters for humudity, temp measurements,
adapters for speed control of the ventilators,
DIM controll of the lights (dask, dawn, clouds simulations)
and software.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats a sexy set up. When I finally build a costom viv, I will do something similar


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks gorgeous, very well done. An inspiration for all of us viv builders. Im sure people will be using your ideas. I wish mine looked half as nice as that.


----------

